# Church Schism only one year after founding. WOW!!!



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 30, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/06/atheist-church-split_n_4550456.html?utm_hp_ref=atheism[/url]



> Though the Sunday Assembly "atheist church" was founded just last year by comedians Pippa Evans and Sanderson Jones, it expanded quickly from just one London congregation to 28 in cities around the world. Perhaps then, it isn't so surprising that its dynamism has now led to a schism within the newly minted group.
> 
> A blog post by Lee Moore, a founder of The Godless Revival, titled, "The Sunday Assembly has a Problem with Atheism," outlined the issues that led to the break.
> 
> ...




On a superficial basis I'm not sure what's more comical about this; the fact that they can't decide whether they're a church or comedy/variety show, or that they discourage the use of the "A" word, or maybe the quote " We are only one flavor of ice cream.....". 

On a deeper basis it's even more hilarious.  Maybe more on that later.  Off to see God's Not Dead.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 30, 2014)

So

What


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 30, 2014)

bullethead said:


> So
> 
> What


----------



## drippin' rock (Mar 30, 2014)

All this proves is you can't get ANY group of people to agree on one thing.  I think we can agree on that. 

Ego is a dog that must constantly be fed.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 31, 2014)

drippin' rock said:


> All this proves is you can't get ANY group of people to agree on one thing.  I think we can agree on that.
> 
> Ego is a dog that must constantly be fed.



If I agree with you then it disproves your supposition.
(Drumming fingers on table and thinking "What  should I do?   What should I do" )


----------



## 660griz (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey, you found one!  
Compared to 'actual' churches, this is nothing. 
Glance at the below links to see some 'REAL' church issues. 

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...new-pastor-church-pastor-controversial-pastor

http://www.record-eagle.com/local/x1387849054/Pastor-sues-former-church-over-contract

http://seattle.cbslocal.com/2012/05...-members-for-500g-for-criticizing-him-online/

http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=93772

http://www.bpnews.net/bpnews.asp?id=41981

http://www.kesq.com/news/pastor-accused-of-several-years-of-child-sex-abuse/24984406


----------



## bullethead (Mar 31, 2014)

660griz said:


> Hey, you found one!
> Compared to 'actual' churches, this is nothing.
> Glance at the below links to see some 'REAL' church issues.
> 
> ...



The excuses that will be made for your examples are somehow not fitting for the example sfd gave.

"We" could fill a thread with daily examples about actual churches and their internal woes but there is no need to gloat.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm more intrigued by the 

"We are only one flavor of ice cream..." comment.  

I really wouldn't have expected that line of reasoning to come from someone as intellectually savvy as an Athiest at least not based on how many times I've seen a line of flawed logic by our Athiest friends here that goes something like this:

"What gives your God/Denomination any superior truth claim over all the other thousands.  Nothing.  Therefore since none are more true than the others, they all must be false. "



See the fallacy; since none can be proven they are all false? 

 It's a good thing we don't actually live out out lives based on this type of reasoning.  

"Since we can't prove who is responsible for the crime, there must not have been a crime .  What appears to be a crime is just a coincidence, just a random chance occurrence.   No crime here, nothing to see.  Just move along."

I don't know.  Maybe this guy is not speed on current atheistic thought lines, maybe it's just a  faux paux, or maybe he just thinks truth is relative.....at least as long as it all agrees with the truth that God does not exist, which in fact isn't relative, but that in itself commits another illogical misstep. Oh never mind let's just enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 31, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Maybe this guy is not speed on current atheistic thought lines, maybe it's just a  faux paux, or maybe he just thinks truth is relative.....



Maybe, he has found another species of 'sheep', and is looking to cash in. 
I can't understand why folks would want to go to church to discuss God when you all have the same book. 
Going to 'church' to discuss the absence of God is even more ridiculous. But, some folks need that stuff. 

Taken from the Sunday Assembly site:
"I absolutely love this idea. I think that lonliness and lack of community has reached epidemic proportions in the modern world for those of us who don’t believe in god. We need the benefits that church provides without the god element."

Sounds like they are one step away from Kool Aid and purple bandanas to me. Sad.

You would think with all the dating sites, this kinda stuff would be obsolete. Guess not.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 31, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I'm more intrigued by the
> 
> "We are only one flavor of ice cream..." comment.
> 
> ...



Crimes have evidence that they occurred, piecing together that evidence often leads to a suspect, narrowing down the suspects often leads to a criminal.

Gods...no evidence, nothing to piece together, no possible gods responsible...no gods.

Your fallacy only works when you want to use ONE example that fits your thought. Being that your thought is flawed so is your reasoning/fallacy.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 31, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I'm more intrigued by the
> 
> "We are only one flavor of ice cream..." comment.
> 
> ...



PLEASE tell me you are pointing fingers at "flawed logic".... put down the rock and step out of the glass house.

What are current atheistic thoughts?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 31, 2014)

660griz said:


> Maybe, he has found another species of 'sheep', and is looking to cash in.
> I can't understand why folks would want to go to church to discuss God when you all have the same book.
> Going to 'church' to discuss the absence of God is even more ridiculous. But, some folks need that stuff.
> 
> ...



I think they see evidence of the disease/ decay and yet not the cause nor the cure.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 31, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> If I agree with you then it disproves your supposition.
> (Drumming fingers on table and thinking "What  should I do?   What should I do" )



No it doesn't. You are two people and one topic...


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 31, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I'm more intrigued by the
> 
> "We are only one flavor of ice cream..." comment.



I don't really see a problem with that. He's seeing it for it is. There are plenty of ways that people can get together and do things... Baseball games, movie theaters, churches where worship of invisible beings happens, or atheist get togethers.... It's all about which one(s) you prefer..


----------



## 660griz (Mar 31, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I think they see evidence of the disease/ decay and yet not the cause nor the cure.



Not following your logic on that one. How did you get that from the article?
Disease/decay of what?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 31, 2014)

660griz said:


> Not following your logic on that one. How did you get that from the article?
> Disease/decay of what?



This:



> "I absolutely love this idea. I think that lonliness and lack of community has reached epidemic proportions in the modern world for those of us who don’t believe in god. We need the benefits that church provides without the god element."



I also thought it quiet telling that they actually qualified their statement with 





> for those of us who don’t believe in god.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 31, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> I don't really see a problem with that. He's seeing it for it is. There are plenty of ways that people can get together and do things... Baseball games, movie theaters, churches where worship of invisible beings happens, or atheist get togethers.... It's all about which one(s) you prefer..



Yeah,  except for the fact that he's speaking of various world views which is what I was referring to and your are speaking of leisure/social activities. Yep virtually no difference at all.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 1, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> This:
> I also thought it quiet telling that they actually qualified their statement with



So, atheist mentioning that they don't believe in God is an epiphany for you? Or, that humans are social creatures? Sheeplike in many ways.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 1, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Yeah,  except for the fact that he's speaking of various world views which is what I was referring to and your are speaking of leisure/social activities. Yep virtually no difference at all.



He realizes that worldviews are no different than leisure and social things. You choose them in much the same way.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 1, 2014)

660griz said:


> So, atheist mentioning that they don't believe in God is an epiphany for you? Or, that humans are social creatures? Sheeplike in many ways.



I think you missed something.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 1, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> He realizes that worldviews are no different than leisure and social things. You choose them in much the same way.



Really?  Please elaborate on how so.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 1, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I think you missed something.



Yea. That's it. 'I' missed something.



> I also thought it quiet telling that they actually qualified their statement with
> Quote:
> for those of us who don’t believe in god.



What is so 'telling' about an atheist mentioning a place for those of us who don't believe in god? 
I definitely missed it.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 1, 2014)

660griz said:


> Yea. That's it. 'I' missed something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you are confused and are combining my replies in two separate threads.   The "telling" comment was in the KABOOM thread on a totally separate topic.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 1, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I think you are confused and are combining my replies in two separate threads.   The "telling" comment was in the KABOOM thread on a totally separate topic.



Post #16 above.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 1, 2014)

660griz said:


> Post #16 above.



My bad.   To your point:

I think you are trying to spin the plain meaning of the quote, but again no surprise there.  It's there for everyone to see and decide for themselves.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 2, 2014)

Actually, I was just trying to understand your point.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 2, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Really?  Please elaborate on how so.




A lot of times people like the sports that they do because of their parents. They like the food that they like because of their parents. They worship the god that they worship in the ways that they do because of their parents. Political views from their parents.  None of them are that much different.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 2, 2014)

Are all of your direct ancestors(parents, gps, ggps,) atheist?


----------



## Big7 (Apr 2, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/06/atheist-church-split_n_4550456.html?utm_hp_ref=atheism[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The "comical" part is that you get your information from the bluffington post.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 2, 2014)

no... and neither am I.



SemperFiDawg said:


> Are all of your direct ancestors(parents, gps, ggps,) atheist?





TripleXBullies said:


> A lot of times people.....


----------



## bullethead (Apr 2, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> no... and neither am I.



Some in here are confused about who believes what and the true definition of Atheist is. I am convinced SFD is in that group.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 2, 2014)

He has told us atheists are all just mad at god.... For his own sake... that's a bad place to start in order for him to accomplish his goals.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 2, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> no... and neither am I.



Well if you identify as agnostic, were your parents, gp, etc?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 2, 2014)

Again... NO



TripleXBullies said:


> A lot of times people.....


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 2, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> Again... NO



Well maybe it's just me, but do you see a problem with you not fitting into your own explanation of how people chose their world views.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh my god... Can you not see what I've now posted 4 times????????



triplexbullies said:


> a lot of times people.....


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 2, 2014)

Well how did you settle on your belief?  BTW nice OMG.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 2, 2014)

I thought you'd like that.

There are a lot of flavors that I like that my parents don't like. I like guns and hunting. The only reason they've ever held a gun was when I almost forced them to hold one of mine. They hate those two things. But I did get those flavors from friends and other people who I looked up to. The guy that got me in to hunting actually went to my church. I went fishing and hunting with him all the time as a teenager. My dad enjoyed fishing with me though so I have kept that from him. 

I used to be a christian, again as christian as you are today. And that 100% came from my parents. It was my flavor. My flavor taste started changing around age 20.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 2, 2014)

So how did you come to settle on your current position/flavor/belief....specifically?  To what do you hold ascription of it to be to?


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 3, 2014)

660griz said:


> Maybe, he has found another species of 'sheep', and is looking to cash in.
> I can't understand why folks would want to go to church to discuss God when you all have the same book.
> Going to 'church' to discuss the absence of God is even more ridiculous. But, some folks need that stuff.
> 
> ...





> Going to 'church' to discuss the absence of God is even more ridiculous.


Im trying to imagine what that discussion would be like.
"There is no god"
"Yeah we agree"

Silence.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 3, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> So how did you come to settle on your current position/flavor/belief....specifically?  To what do you hold ascription of it to be to?



I've put it in other threads. It was not because of my parents or my friends.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 3, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> I've put it in other threads. It was not because of my parents or my friends.



I would have thought you would have said because you find it to be true, but I guess if one identifies as an agnostic you can't say that, because you don't know, so you can't say.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 3, 2014)

I haven't found anything to be true. I feel like it's pretty much impossible to find anything regarding afterlife to be TRUE. I have also found what I believe to not be true, although I couldn't say that without a doubt it can't be true. And by stating those things I am being 100% true to myself.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 3, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> I haven't found anything to be true. I feel like it's pretty much impossible to find anything regarding afterlife to be TRUE. I have also found what I believe to not be true, although I couldn't say that without a doubt it can't be true. And by stating those things I am being 100% true to myself.



Good post.  My previous post wasn't meant to come off as negative.  Only meant pretty much what you stated, that as agnostic you couldn't state definitively one way or the other regarding God, or am I wrong?


----------

